# Pending Job Offer Al Eritra Hospital



## jenweirx (Jul 3, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have a pending job offer at Al Eritra Hospital in Abu Dhabi and I am looking for some advice. They have offered me a good deal including a decent salary, meals, transport & accommodation. However, I am a little hesitant as I have never been to Abu Dhabi. I have been to Dubai multiple times though but have heard the laws can be more restrictive in Abu Dhabi.

I haven't been able to find out much about this hospital online and am wondering if anyone could provide me with some more information - ie, is it in a good location, what is their reputation like etc.. 

I am also looking for some advice on relocating as I would initially be travelling alone.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Did you actually visit Abu Dhabi for an interview before being offered the job?
It is a bit odd to get a job offer without actually visiting the place!
What job are you looking to do?
Don’t forget - there are many bogus job offers - you get asked to pay some “visa processing fees” that will allegedly get refunded when you join.
It’s illegal to charge candidates for jobs - so real companies won’t be doing this.
I don’t know this actual hospital - but I do find it a bit strange on their website that their published phone number is a mobile and not a landline!
Abu Dhabi is virtually the same as Dubai regarding what you can and can’t do - although it is definitely calmer than Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Did you actually visit Abu Dhabi for an interview before being offered the job?
It is a bit odd to get a job offer without actually visiting the place!
What job are you looking to do?
Don’t forget - there are many bogus job offers - you get asked to pay some “visa processing fees” that will allegedly get refunded when you join.
It’s illegal to charge candidates for jobs - so real companies won’t be doing this.
I don’t know this actual hospital - but I do find it a bit strange on their website that their published phone number is a mobile and not a landline!
Abu Dhabi is virtually the same as Dubai regarding what you can and can’t do - although it is definitely calmer than Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I would recommend you find the number of the hospital online and give them a call about the job and see if its real or not.

You can look up the hospital on Google Maps and use the photos to see the building which is a typical multi-use building downtown on a major road.

As Stave says, be cautious if they ask for any money, and don't travel here unless you have a Labour contract and they pay the ticket costs. If they start to waffle about a s king you to come and they will refund the money when you arrive - steer clear !

Assuming its a straightforward hospital, I have looked it up on my medical cover and its not mentioned and I have over 300 places in Abu Dhabi on my list of available facilities.

One question you could ask of them is which medical insurers they are covered by as that would be a good judge of their credibility and quite easy to check.


----------

